

Is Facebook Preparing to Launch Video Chatting In a Partnership with Skype? - aniket_ray
http://blog.greenanysite.com/index.php/2010/11/facebook-video-chatting-with-skype/

======
jkaljundi
Considering Facebook news feed having a strong presence in the latest version
of Skype, one might assume this is a 2-way partnership and yes we will see
Skype inside Facebook.

Don't think anyone has done this (embedding or integrating Skype video chat)
before? Technically it has not been possible, I believe?

Might be one more step towards Skype headless client / SDK, which has been
talked about for years, but never materialised.

------
cothinkit
Sure looks like it! Hopefully not an acquisition.

~~~
nhangen
The day I have to login to Facebook to use Skype would be the day that I found
another service to use.

~~~
muuh-gnu
The problem is, Skype is (as of my knowledge) really the only available,
actively developed, cross-platform client offering both audio and video
connections, let alone being free software. If you abandon Skype, you either
have to abandon video-phoning with friends on other platforms or you have to
change platforms yourself. As sad it is, there simply is no working free
substitute for Skype right now.

~~~
james2vegas
Ekiga (<http://ekiga.org/>), at least, is both free software (by definition,
not free to download binaries) which runs on at least windows and unix-like
OSes, supports audio and video connections, works over open standards (SIP and
H.323) and even lets you get a free SIP account at ekiga.net.

The uniqueness of Skype is overstated, the principal advantage is the same
that using Facebook has over using any open standard social networking,
everyone you want to contact is on it. So Skype and Facebook are a good match,
both are walled gardens with limited (or no) interoperability or support for
open standards.

